# Thought my dog was snake bit, but I believe another issue, *partial update**



## Luke0927 (Oct 25, 2012)

Little over a week ago I went to feed the dogs etc...noticed one of my dogs was swelling up around the face and neck I've had one bit on the snout by a copperhead and looked the same but, didn't see any bite marks.  Call a vet he said sounds like make sure collar is off and watch him.  Went down after a few days but he now has 4 very distinct lumps, 2 on each side under the jowls and 2 on the upper brisket about wher the shoulder and neck come in.  They are hard masses, I guess I will have to have him looked at but energy level is fine everything else seems normal.  Anyone ever seen anything like this?


----------



## pine nut (Oct 25, 2012)

Get him checked!  Probably needs blood work and a biopsy.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 26, 2012)

Take him to the vet Luke.  That should be seen...


----------



## chadf (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm with them.......
Vet


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 26, 2012)

Going to call Orr's see when I can get in.


----------



## TailCrackin (Oct 26, 2012)

looks like his lymph nodes are swollen up bad!  Take him in and let us know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

With the submandibular and prescapular lymph nodes enlarged he shows signs of Canine Lymphoma. That being said, there are other symptoms that should manifest themselves along with these as well. 

I'm not a vet, but I would be getting him to one ASAP. If that is the diagnosis you will have some tough decisions to make.

I hope it is not and it is a simple cure, good luck.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 26, 2012)

Took him to Orr's this morning, Lanier still has his Setters real good folks and know there stuff.  Nathan his son said could be lymphoma but in a lot of the pointers and beagles hunting breeds there is a tick disease that can cause similar symptoms (can't remember what it was called off hand) he is going to do blood work and biopsy so will know by end of day or tomorrow.

He's is a good ol dog hate to loose him, was my first dog I trained all the way out road a lot of miles bird hunting with im.


----------



## TailCrackin (Oct 26, 2012)

Ehrlichiosis???


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 26, 2012)

Beautiful dogs we have 2 gsp also !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2012)

Luke0927 said:


> Took him to Orr's this morning, Lanier still has his Setters real good folks and know there stuff.  Nathan his son said could be lymphoma but in a lot of the pointers and beagles hunting breeds there is a tick disease that can cause similar symptoms (can't remember what it was called off hand) he is going to do blood work and biopsy so will know by end of day or tomorrow.
> 
> He's is a good ol dog hate to loose him, was my first dog I trained all the way out road a lot of miles bird hunting with im.


I sure do hope they find a fix for it. Good dogs are hard to find, and even harder to lose.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 26, 2012)

Saying a prayer for your dog today Luke. Let's hope they can fix this and he will be okay! 





Luke0927 said:


> Took him to Orr's this morning, Lanier still has his Setters real good folks and know there stuff.  Nathan his son said could be lymphoma but in a lot of the pointers and beagles hunting breeds there is a tick disease that can cause similar symptoms (can't remember what it was called off hand) he is going to do blood work and biopsy so will know by end of day or tomorrow.
> 
> He's is a good ol dog hate to loose him, was my first dog I trained all the way out road a lot of miles bird hunting with im.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 26, 2012)

TailCrackin said:


> Ehrlichiosis???



Not sure I think it was something else cause I told him I use frontline spray and hardly every have ticks on the dogs, he said it could possible have been a long time back and transmitted it then and just kind of lingered.  I think that is a shorter life right?


----------



## briguyz71 (Oct 27, 2012)

My old wirehair had a similar issue and unfortunately for me it was cancer, the doc said another disease that it could have been was lyme disease. Hope you get a good prognosis.
Bri


----------



## Sam H (Oct 28, 2012)

Whatever the problem turns out to be and hopefully it's temporary...I have been praying for a positive solution/results for you and your pup...as is times like this, with any family member, any uncertainy about health/well being can be unerving!....Just stay positive and never give up , Never Ever


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 28, 2012)

I appreciate it folks, they didn't get to do the biopsy till Saturday, should be getting a call tomorrow.  If it is cancer I'm gonna take a day this week if I can and go to a plantation least put him on some birds....praying its not I got some grouse and woodcock spots picked out and he was my go to dog for the thick close working stuff.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers....Try and stay positive.....Never give up , Never Ever!


----------



## Setter Jax (Oct 29, 2012)

Luke, we will be pulling for you and your pup.  Please keep us posted. prayers sent.


----------



## Matzrig (Oct 29, 2012)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jim P (Oct 29, 2012)

My old Britt had this happen to her, the vet gave her atibiotics and it cleared up, I hope that is all he needs, prayers sent your way


----------



## marcus3434 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thinking of you and your pup Luke. Keep us informed. Prayers sent


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Oct 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed. Prayers sent.


----------



## dawg (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 29, 2012)

Picked him up today, won't know for a few days they are doing  full blood profile and histopathology down at UGA.   On Doxycycline and Prednisone for now.  

He's normally outside dog but figured I'd let him come in considering the circumstances.


----------



## briguyz71 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck brother. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## TailCrackin (Nov 5, 2012)

any word Luke?


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 6, 2012)

Nah called Friday no word back from UGA lab, going to give another day and call but I'm sure they would call as soon as they have it.  The meds have all the swelling down, but the lymph nodes are still enlarged.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a call back this evening missed him, he said in a voicemail it didn't look good he would call back in tomorrow to go over everything, current meds and options. Pretty bummed,  I'm not going to do chemo or anything like that not going to put a dog through that. I'm doing a little reading about vitamin b17, might do some more reading on that see if worth a shot.  Energy and appetite  is still fine but can't keep a solid stool for last 5 days or so.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 7, 2012)

Luke...Prayers up for you and your pup ........Never give up , Never Ever!!!...."TRY" to stay positive


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 7, 2012)

Please keep us updated. Prayers are with y'all


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Nov 7, 2012)

Praying for your dog. I have a GSP and would hate to loose my big boy.


----------



## zzweims (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh this sucks.  For what it's worth, dogs handle chemo a lot better than humans.  Not sure what I would do in your shoes.  You have my deepest sympathy.

Aline


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 7, 2012)

I hate this for you. Keep us informed as to the final diagnosis. There are some holistic alternatives that can help boost a canines immune system, depending on what the problem is.

Praying for you and your dog.


----------



## BFifer (Nov 7, 2012)

Special prayer for you all this evening! Do your best to keep your head up in front of your pal.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that Luke.  My thoughts are with you and your boy.


----------



## TailCrackin (Nov 8, 2012)

zzweims said:


> Oh this sucks.  For what it's worth, dogs handle chemo a lot better than humans.  Not sure what I would do in your shoes.  You have my deepest sympathy.
> 
> Aline



X2.  Sorry to hear this buddy but dont rule out chemotherapy...the cancer treatment for canines does not have the same negative effects as in humans.  I'm sure you will make the best decision.


----------



## GLS (Nov 8, 2012)

I have had several friends with dogs on chemotherapy.  They did very well with it.  We all hope for the best.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 10, 2012)

Chemo is not as bad in the canine as it is in people and even there it is much improved (I hope!).  If you need to talk it over you can give me a heads up if you want.  As a vet I did not do a lot of chemo but I referred patients for it.  You have not posted exactly what the diagnosis is yet.  I suspected malignant lymphoma  and if that is what it is, it is one of the more treatable cancers.  I was careful to not say curable cancers though because it is a fatal disease (as is life itself), but the outcome can be delayed for a while better than some others.  Thus the terminology I used.  Delaying it can give more time and time of fairly good quality, so you might want to consider it.  Unfortunately  it is something you will have to decide  what you wish to do.  Personally I did not want my dog to suffer a moment longer so I could have them near me.  I would have felt  selfish if I had done so.  I say that only to give my personal thoughts in my case, and do not mean to suggest anything to you by saying it here.  This is a very personal thing and an individual decision you must make and live with.  Knowing how difficult it is I only hope to tell you that it is OK to decide what ever YOU think is best for your dog and you.  It is a heartbreaker either way.  Ask your vet lots of questions and ask expenses and to please be honest with likely events to come.  I have just come home from the hospital having a cancer cut out with some colon and I will be having some chemo soon.   I feel remarkably good though I was in surgery Monday PM of this week.  PM me if I can help. Lanier and Nathan are good vets and I'm sure will be honest with you.


----------



## marcus3434 (Nov 11, 2012)

Prayers for a speedy recovery are with you Pine nut. Luke your pup is still in our prayers as well.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks folks should no tomorrow, Nathan(Vet i'm working with) has been out of the office and we played phone tag a couple times he's supposed to be back tomorrow, so should get the full scoop.  Dog is still showing good sign, lymphnodes are still same size but appetite and energy still seem normal.


----------



## goose buster (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck prayers sent.


----------



## wilber85 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hope he pulls through man.  Is that Remi?  Looks like Ruger there in the background.  Praying for yall.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 12, 2012)

One of mine had very similar, biopsy came back Lymphoma, she went down hill very fast, went blind in one week, quit eating, lost a bunch of weight, thought we were days away from putting her down, my vet urged us to take her to UGA, we did, started chemo same day, she's had two chemo treatments, the results were amazing, she gained most all of her sight back, all the swelling went away and she's back to normal. She's in remission now, could last for years, maybe only 6 months, either way it was well worth it for us.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 12, 2012)

wilber85 said:


> Hope he pulls through man.  Is that Remi?  Looks like Ruger there in the background.  Praying for yall.



Ruger is the one with the issue, thats Scoot in the background, whoa'd them up to get them to stand.  He is actually jam up, needs to be force fetched for a good fast reliable retrieve, but after that thinking of doing that this spring, he would make a good dog to put some titles on.

Ruger is just a good solid reliable dog, will retrieve to hand, will point quail, phesant, woodcock and listens well.  Was my first dog.

Scoot (was his name when I got him actually a friend was supposed to take him but never did, turned out to to be a keeper any way)







v


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like it is Lymphosarcoma, could go to uga and try chemo but it is expensive and if you get another year or so in remission that's good, but it's not practical for me.  Were going to keep him on the prednisone, he said you some might go 2-3 months but once you see it affecting them they go down hill pretty fast gonna try and get a few hunts, i'm going to go on a B-17 regiment see how it goes not going to hurt anything.


----------



## mclellandk (Nov 13, 2012)

Will be prayin for you and yours luke


----------



## Bullfrog81 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Luke. Enjoy all the time you have left.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 13, 2012)

Enjoy those hunts.  I have a feeling you will never forget them.  Darn near brings tears to my eyes.  We all love our hunting buddies so freaking much......  Sorry to hear Luke.  Good luck.


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 13, 2012)

Luke,

We are very sorry to hear this. You and Ruger are in our prayers.

Julia


----------



## PastorRay (Nov 14, 2012)

blessings


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 14, 2012)

We had to put down our 7 year old Chessie in 2009 due to the same type cancer. It was a hard decision to make but I did not want my dog to suffer. I wish you the best with whatever choice you make. Steve


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 14, 2012)

how long did she go from the diagnosis, or was she already real down when you found out.


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 14, 2012)

She was gradually going down hill, maybe a few weeks. She went from 103 lbs. to 82 pounds. We thought she was just sick but was shocked when the vet made me feel the lumps under her legs. The vet spoke about chemo and indicated she would get better but gave her less than two months. I am getting teary eyed typing this, still hard after three years...


----------



## limbhanger (Nov 14, 2012)

Luke, if you quail hunt, get with me after deer season. My in laws have a farm in Warren county with a decent quail population. Steve


----------



## Sam H (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats tough man...try and hang strong....prayers for your heart and her comfort!


----------



## GLS (Nov 15, 2012)

Luke, I'm so sorry to hear the news.   On August 11, 2011, hemangiosarcoma hit my 12 year old Roscoe like a sledge hammer and I had no choice but to put him down within hours of diagnosis.  Tumors ruptured on his liver and spleen and he was bleeding out internally and went from active to comatose in minutes before my eyes.   Hopefully Ruger will be pain free and active for a while longer and the two of you can have some memorable hunts.  I know you will treasure the measured time with him.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks limbhanger will get with you. GLS dang that's rough to hear its strange how it can hut comeon so fast. 

He seems to be loosing appetite of dog food I'm switching to a natural diet I guess you can call it, I also have some supplements that I should have soon hopefully. I'm on smart phone so this evening ill try and post up what I'm goning to try.


----------



## GLS (Nov 15, 2012)

Boil a whole chicken until done.  Save the water to boil 6-8 lbs. of sweet potatoes cut up.  I used a hatchet.  Mix together.  Makes about 6 quarts.  Freeze all but a week's worth.    Reduce amount of dry food by about a quarter and substitute mixed chicken and sweet potatoes with dry food.  You can buy a cooked chicken for about $5 from many grocery stores if  you don't want to cook one.   I swear my Abby would eat wood chips mixed with this combo.


----------



## zzweims (Nov 15, 2012)

Luke:

I'm so sorry.  Enjoy what time you have left.

Aline


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 15, 2012)

GLS said:


> Boil a whole chicken until done.  Save the water to boil 6-8 lbs. of sweet potatoes cut up.  I used a hatchet.  Mix together.  Makes about 6 quarts.  Freeze all but a week's worth.    Reduce amount of dry food by about a quarter and substitute mixed chicken and sweet potatoes with dry food.  You can buy a cooked chicken for about $5 from many grocery stores if  you don't want to cook one.   I swear my Abby would eat wood chips mixed with this combo.



Yep chicken and turnip greens raw, also going to use some sweat potato but going to cut carbs for a little while to try and keep the sugar down, about a 2/3 meat 1/3 veg for the other nutrients.  I just got my apricots seeds grinding so amygdalin, vit C, going to use a proaboitc digestive enzyme and a pure source for omega's (greenalina).

there is actually a woman in Jasper that has been doing the holistic organic all natural etc... things since the 60's and is know all over the world for her products.  Not normally my thing but my buddy works for her I talked to her, has a ton of knowledge.  Nothing is for sure but the cost isn't much and the little extra work for the food isn't bad so no reason not to try.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 15, 2012)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sant (Nov 19, 2012)

Luke,
Just seeing this. Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## cneedha1 (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry to hear about your circumstances luke.  Praying for you and the dog. I had a 13 year old Doberman named Justice. He had the same issue. The doctor said there wasnt much he was able to do and he lived out his days happy until the end. That old boy still wanted to get out and run and play until the last couple days. Its hard loosing a dog, just as hard as loosing any two legged family member.


----------



## Sam H (Nov 19, 2012)

Luke....Still sending up the prayers.....Holistic is the way to go...as natural as possible....GLS's recipe is a good way to get started...same as switching from one brand of food to another...usually doesn't upset the stomach...till you get her acclimated


----------



## briguyz71 (Nov 20, 2012)

Luke, 
Very sorry to hear your diagnosis. My wirehair had the same thing from what I saw in your pic. His nodes were swollen and he lost his appetite. I tried the vitamins and it helped a little, however the cancer can move fast I hate to say. I would make sure to take him hunting as soon as you can and cherish every minute of it. I still get teared up thinking about mine. They are hard to replace. Prayers sent.
Bri


----------



## asc (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry sir.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Dec 4, 2012)

Luke, I just want you to know that I am praying for you! I cannot imagine going through what you are experiencing. I have always thought of what I would do in this situation and I agree with the way you are doing. Let him have as much fun as possible and enjoy these moments. I offer my assistants in any way to help both of you out. I will even invite you to come stay down at our family farm if you would like. I know we both would enjoy to see your Ruger hunt along with my GSP who is also named Ruger for fun quail hunt. If we can set something up for all of your dogs to come, there will be know charge for you, except your driving time. I will pay for your gas, travel expenses, 100+ quail, free stay at our cabin, and anything else. Send me a PM if you would like to put something in place. Stay strong, love Ruger as much as you can, and we are all praying for the best!


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks folks, meant to post an updated.  he is still going pretty good weight has dropped some, but not to bad I'm feeding him usually venison or chicken with turnip greens.  He will not eat dogfood but will eat this pretty good.

I have kept him on the prednisone, and I'm grinding apricot seeds (for B17 or Amygdalin) lots of stories of folks of having dogs go in remission with it.

Here are the other supplements I am using, I don't think they are curing him but definitely sustaining his energy is still seems to be pretty good he can run with the 4 wheeler plays etc...my wife was in Flordia last week and I had to leave for a day, so I couldn't make all his supplements and feed up and I could tell a big difference he didn't have them.

Here is the other stuff all made up in Jasper Ga.

http://www.naturesfarmacy.com/store/index.php

Digestive enzymes to absorb nutrients etc...







Pure source for Omega's





A cancer blend of herbs/supplements


----------



## marcus3434 (Dec 9, 2012)

Luke, If you and your wife are out of town again just let me know. As close as we live I'd be happy to stop and make sure he gets his supplements.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, I been meaning to hit you and Frank up, just been to busy haven't even deer hunted much.  Maybe hear soon I can grab some birds for us and we can go run our dogs are your place, drop me a note when you think you might can go.  This morning he was down a good bit but perked up.  Hopefully go let him run this week maybe find some woodcock.


----------

